# What a schutzhund dog should be (IMO)



## ramgsd (Jun 9, 2007)

Check out the clip of Bernard Flinks working an 11yr. old GSD. The dogs hearing sight isn't that great do to age but I'd feed him. I couldn't agree more with Benard's last couple of sentences at the end.

I wonder if the ear is do to an injury or what?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjFQ0UbH224&feature=related


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Where is the link?


----------



## ramgsd (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks, corrected it.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow that is serious determination


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the link! Wow, what a wonderful dog! The floppy ear is probably from hematoma.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

NICE!!


----------



## Karo (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice to look at these dogs. I love the sport with dogs ...


----------

